# que / de + nom propre commençant par H - élision ?



## dupo

Je trouve les deux et ne parviens pas à savoir ce qui est correct... le problème est en outre qu'on a une H allemand aspiré, mais qu'on se situe dans un texte français et donc que les règles françaises s'appliquent

exemple : faut-il écrire: le "discours d'Hitler"" ou le "discours de Hitler" ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi que / de + nom propre commençant par une voyelle - élision ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles.


----------



## dupo

Dans le cas d'espèce, très spécial évidemment, que recommandez-vous personnellement ?

"d'Hitler" a l'air mieux visuellement, mais c'est difficile à manier


----------



## Mout

pour moi, c'est auditivement que "d'Hitler" a ma préférence. mais au final, c'est pareil


----------



## CapnPrep

Il y a aussi ce fil sur le forum FEG : FR: que / de + nom propre commençant par H - élision ?

Et voici ce qu'en dit _Le bon usage _(§48, b) : « Nous avons noté plus souvent _*de* Hitler _que _*d'*Hitler_, mais l'inverse avec _que_ […] _*L'*hitlérisme_ est la forme prédominante. »


----------



## dupo

C'est vrai que "Le H/hitlérisme" ne viendrait à l'idée de personne... ce qui pourrait renforcer "d'Hitler" par rapport à "de Hitler"

Faut-il une majuscule à hitlérisme ?  c'est un nom commun, mais ça a l'air bizarre...


----------



## anne-kate

Bonjour, je me pose souvent cette question, que doit-on préférer dans une traduction française lorsqu'un prénom anglo-saxon ( Helen, Harriet,Henry...) surgit. Faut-il respecter le h aspiré ( que Helen ) ou franciser la prononciation ( et écrire "qu'Helen" ). Avec les prénoms qui sont utilisés en France, on es tenté d'écrire "qu'Helen", soit; mais si dans le même texte, il y a un autre personnage avec un prénom commençant par H non usité en France, pas exemple Harold? On aurait alors tendance à écrire que Harold, et cela créerait une contradiction. En principe, je pense qu'il est préférable de respecter la même règle tout le long d'un texte, Mais laquelle?
J'aimerais bien avoir le point de vue d'autres personnes, merci

a-k


----------



## pieanne

Je tendrais à respecter le h aspiré de la langue étrangère, d'autant plus qu'il existe aussi en français


----------



## OLN

Je penche aussi pour le respect du h aspiré comme il se prononce dans la langue d'origine, même s'il est muet dans les prénoms équivalents français. 
Ca permet de rester homogène, qu'il existe ou non un équivalent (Harold, Heather, Halima, Hassan, Heinrich, Hans, Hannelore, etc.). En plus, ça apprendra à certains francophones que ces h sont des consommes à part entière.


----------



## anne-kate

Eh bien, je suis très contente que vous soyez d'accord tous les deux, je préférais moi aussi nettement cette solution ( tout en craignant que certaines formes ne paraissent gênantes: la voiture de Helen...); et si en plus c'est édifiant, alors...

a-k


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Donc dans la langue parlée on fait le plus souvent la contraction mais à l'écrit devant un nom on ne la fait pas, du moins il me semble.


----------



## OLN

Parles-tu des prénoms français commençant par un h muet ? Je pense que l'écrit ne diffère pas de l'oral.
fil précédent On me dit (et on m'écrit) _mon Hélène_  et des Henri ou des Huguette pourront nous dire quelle est la pratique voire la règle.


----------



## baluba

dans ma province d'irréductibles Gaulois (au Québec) la manière d'écrire qu'Helen ou que Helen m'indiquera si je lis au sujet d'une francophone ou d'une anglophone.


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Pour la langue parlée c'est une question de contexte car si la parole devient plus rapide il est difficile de ne pas faire la contraction. Pour le reste je suis plutôt d'accord avec vous.


----------



## OLN

J'enfonce le clou. On lit dans Le Monde d'aujourd'hui "Au cœur d'Harlem" (le quartier de New-York) qui me paraît à la fois clairement dissonant et erroné.


----------



## DeuxExpats

Bonjour,
   Je voudrais savoir si on dirait "le visage d'Hubert" ou "le visage de Hubert" ?  

Les résultats sur Google ont indiqué que les deux sont utilisés, mais lequel est plus correct?

   Merci!


----------



## sapho

Le "h" étant considéré comme une consonne en Français, il me semble que "le visage de Hubert" soit plus correct.


----------



## snarkhunter

Je ne crois pas être d'accord ici : il me semble que l'initiale "H" des prénoms francophones n'est généralement pas aspirée (... donc "d'Hubert"). Sans quoi ce film avec Harrison Ford aurait été intitulé "A propos de Henry", n'est-ce pas ?!


----------



## lamy08

Elision devant un nom propre:
"On fait normalement l’élision devant un nom propre s’il commence par une voyelle ou un _h_ muet. C’est donc la même règle que celle qui s’applique pour les noms communs. Cela dit, il y a dans l'usage une tendance à ne pas faire l'élision devant un nom propre de personne s'il est court ou s'il a une consonance étrangère ....

Mais ... il faut savoir qu’en ce qui concerne les noms propres commençant par un _h_, il n'existe pas de règle systématique et l’usage varie considérablement, surtout pour ce qui est des noms étrangers."
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Élision devant un nom propre

Personnellement, j'aurais tendance à dire "le visage d'Hubert", pour des raisons de paresse linguistique!


----------



## pnok

Quand on parle de François Hollande, dit-on par exemple un discours/... d'Hollande ou plutôt de Hollande ?
Est-ce que cela suit une règle grammaticale ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Marc81

Il me semble que, sur ce point, l'usage est plutôt hésitant.
Hanse écrit : "On omet souvent l'élision devant un nom ou un prénom, mais cela ne s'impose que pour éviter une ambiguïté".
Aristide fait le même constat : "Pour _Hegel, Henri, Hitler, Hugo_ (...) l'usage est flottant : l'_h_ est considéré tantôt comme muet et on fait l'élision (ou la liaison), tantôt comme aspiré et on ne fait pas l'élision (ou la liaison)".

Concernant notre nouveau président, on relève la même hésitation entre les rédactions ayant opté pour l'élision (pour éviter toute ambiguïté avec le pays du fromage _de_ Hollande ?) et les autres :
"Les promesses d'Hollande inquiètent le patronat" (lefigaro.fr)
"Les proches d'Hollande préparent déjà l'avenir" (lexpress.fr)
"Longuet et Copé critiquent la position de Hollande sur l'Afghanistan" (lemonde.fr)


----------



## Donaldos

Le nom du pays débute par un _h_ aspiré : _la Hollande, de Hollande_. Même si dans ce cas aussi, on trouve des exceptions.

Il semblerait que cet usage soit également suivi pour le nom de famille et il me semble qu'il reste assez largement majoritaire dans les médias :



> _Syrie : les divergences *de* Hollande et Poutine‎_ (Le Nouvel Observateur)
> _Niches fiscales et quotient familial. Les promesses *de* Hollande vont être tenues _ (Le Télégramme)
> _Raffarin dénonce les "provocations" *de* Hollande envers l'Allemagne‎_ (Le Monde)
> _Les consignes *de* Hollande à ses conseillers_ (Le Parisien)




Il semble toutefois en effet exister chez certains une tentation d'élider :



> _Sophie Hatt chef de la sécurité *d'*Hollande_ (Figaro)


----------



## jesuisecrivaine

Bonjour,
Je veux poser un question sur le même sujet. Je lis maintenant Harry Potter et la coupe de feu, et j'ai remarqué qu'il y a un élision devant le nom Hermione, mais pas devant Harry. Je suis anglophone et j'ai seulement trois ans de français, donc, je ne comprends pas que c'est la difference entre les deux. Peut-on me le dire?
Merci, et désolée si le grammaire est mal.


----------



## Roméo31

Et _quid_ des dictionnaires et des grammaires à propos de Hitler ?

_* TLFi:_


> *HITLÉRISME*,subst. masc.
> Système politique* de Hitler*, de ceux qui s'en inspirent. Synon. _national-socialisme, nazisme. Hitlérisme et même fascisme restent un effroyable danger _(GIDE,_Journal, _1933, p. 1186). _À quatre ou cinq que nous étions à Beckersbruch pour annoncer dès ce temps-là l'écrasement immanquable de _*l'hitlérisme*_, nous calculions qu'il y faudrait bien deux années : nous n'osions pas prévoir au-delà _(AMBRIÈRE, _Gdes vac.,_1946, p. 71). V. _désindividualisation _ex.
> *Prononc.: *avec ou sans init. asp. : _dès le début du hitlérisme _(GIDEds GREV. 1975, § 103), _l'hitlérisme _(BERNANOS, _ibid._). *Étymol. et Hist. *1933 (GIDE, _loc. cit._).*Dér. de Hitler*_; _suff. _-isme_*. *Fréq. abs. littér. : *24.


_*Le grand Robert de la langue française _:
Hitlérisme, n. m. Système, doctrine politique* de* *Hitler.
*
_*Le grand Larousse illustré de 2015_ :





> Hitlérisme n. m. doctrine *de Hitler.*



_*Le bon usage _donne des ex. de _*d'Hitler *_et de _*de Hitler*_. Toutefois, il écrit :





> " Dans les dérivés fr.*de Hitler*, l’h muet s’est généralisé. Pour hitlérien, c’est le seul usage enregistré par le Trésor, l’Acad 2000, le Robert 2001, les manuels..."


Il  paraît difficile dene pas accepter également l'élision. En effet, de grands grammairiens l'acceptent (J. Girodet, Grevisse, A. Gosse, etc.) et le _TLFi _lui-même écrit « Étymol. et Hist.1930 _hitlérien _subst. masc. « adepte d'Hitler » dans l'article « Hitlérien » après avoir écrit « de Hitler » à l'article « Hitlérisme »(cf. ci-dessus).

Ma conclusion : 

Les deux graphies apparaissent possibles, comme cela a d'ailleurs été écrit implicitement  par certains, ci-dessus.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour jesuisecrivaine et bienvenue ! 

Les deux sont en fait possibles dans les deux cas. Avec _Harry_, on trouve fréquemment les deux, mais avec _Hermione_, on préfère faire l'élision.

_les amis *d'*Harry_  / _les amis *de* Harry _
_les amis *d'*Hermione_  / (_les amis *de* Hermione_ )


----------



## Logospreference-1

(J'ai été fort long à rédiger ; je n'avais pas eu la réponse de Maître Capello mais seulement celle de Roméo31 ; je maintiens mon message dans l'esprit de justifier les choix du traducteur et non pas de contester ce que dit Maître Capello.)

Un premier mérite des règles est de simplifier l'apprentissage de la  langue ; un deuxième mérite, inséparable, est de mieux en assurer la  pratique. Toutefois, pour un apprenant du français je dirais que  la meilleure règle en matière d'élision ou non devant le h dit aspiré  serait de bien mémoriser les bons usages dans les bons livres. Il y  manque certes la liaison à l'oral ou pas, mais on la devine : si l'on ne  se permet pas _l'hardi compagnon_, il ne serait pas logique de se permettre la liaison en disant _les hardis compagnons_. Or, déjà, je me heurte à l'autorisation encore récente, qui a voulu simplifier, de _l'haricot_ et de la liaison dans _les haricots_. Les locuteurs varient, les auteurs et les correcteurs à mon avis beaucoup moins ; tout le monde dit toujours, distinctement, _Philippe le Hardi_, et personne ne dit, me semble-t-il, _l'haricot magique_, mais tout le monde _le haricot magique_.

Je  m'avance, mais je crois que tous les intervenants sur ce forum,  ou quasiment, seront d'accord avec les choix retenus dans le livre _Harry Potter et la Coupe de feu_. C'est à mon sens quant aux explications que nous divergerons :

- Je ne vais pas refuser à quelque Harry que ce soit, prénom typiquement anglais, son h aspiré, tout-à-fait réel en langue anglaise, quand je ne peux pas faire autrement que de continuer de l'accorder à Philippe le Hardi. 

- Pour Hermione, l'usage semble suivre celui du prénom _Hermine_ et du nom commun _hermine_ : on dit _l'hermine_ et _la blanche hermine_  en faisant la liaison. Le traducteur aura voulu respecter l'usage  général en français. Ceci dit, on pourrait à mon avis marquer le h  aspiré, car _primo_ les deux noms, _Hermione_ et _Hermine/hermine_, sont donnés comme d'origine germanique, bien qu'Hermione remonte au grec ancien, car _secundo_  le livre original est en anglais avec, je suppose, des personnages  anglais, ce dont en français il est permis de garder trace, car _tertio_  même pour des prénoms sans h d'origine française, comme Yves, on peut  tout-à-fait préférer ne pas faire l'élision, ceci par attention, voire  par affection, pour le prénom : ses ennemis parleront des  frasques d'Hermione, mais ses amis peuvent préférer parler des frasques  de Hermione.


----------



## Roméo31

Marc81 said:


> Il me semble que, sur ce point, l'usage est plutôt hésitant.
> Hanse écrit : "On omet souvent l'élision devant un nom ou un prénom, mais cela ne s'impose que pour éviter une ambiguïté".
> Aristide fait le même constat : "Pour _Hegel, Henri, Hitler, Hugo_ (...) l'usage est flottant : l'_h_ est considéré tantôt comme muet et on fait l'élision (ou la liaison), tantôt comme aspiré et on ne fait pas l'élision (ou la liaison)".




Oui ; ensuite, il faut consulter, par ex., l'article "H aspiré ou muet" de son dictionnaire des difficultés.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ce qui est de l'élision ou non devant les noms propres, ce n'est pas tant l'aspiration du _H_ qui importe étant donné que ce _H_ est presque toujours muet en français, même en cas de disjonction, y compris pour les noms étrangers. Ainsi, _de Harry_ se prononce le plus souvent en français avec un _H_ muet.


----------

